# Sonic Crafter could be better



## WoodWorkWarrior (Sep 21, 2012)

I bought a sonicrafter 4 years ago. I have used it extensively for stuff I never thought I'd be doing. Certainly a versatile type of tool. It's a bummer you had an electrical problem so early on. I've not had a single problem with mine. I torque the screw down for the blade attachments pretty strong and it's showing no signs of stripping. It's never backed out. I think you can put a bit more umph into it and it won't back out.

The blade assortment continues to grow, and I keep finding new uses for the tool. I agree that the bag (I have the bag, before the hard case came out) and the blade holder box does leave some room for design improvement, but they work.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I got the HF version, 19.99 on sale, works for what it is. Helped to trim the base boards for a floor install last weekend.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I own the Sonic. Ended up not using it until I discovered the little triangle sander, and one of the thin cutting blades, now I use it now and then for small things. Still though, not a big usage tool. More of a tool for home improvement than woodworking.


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Like a lot of users, I bought my Sonicrafter kinda like because I just thought I should have one in case I ever needed it. Does that sound familiar? I always do extensive research before buying any tool, and after reading many reviews (mostly on Amazon), I decided on the Sonicrafter.


----------



## Valk0001 (Sep 4, 2012)

Luv mine. No problems after 2 years of constant use around the house and in the garaage. The Dremel got jealous but oh well!


----------



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

I've had mine for 3 yrs. Also had the problem with the screw loosening and I'm just waiting for the eventual day when I can't crank it down anymore and it has stripped. But so far so good and it certainly is handy.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I've owned mine for over 2 years. No electrical problems. I use it about once every 3 or 4 months for cutting. I think that the screw came loose 2 or 3 times. Using the blade adaptor you can use HF blades on it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just a note, the Sonic Crafter screw is now obsolete.

If yours still works I would put a drop od medium hold threadlock on the screw to hold it. Otherwise I would sell it on eBay for enough to by a decent Harbor freight unit. LOL.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the craftsman, use it mainly for sanding. These tools are great, and yeah the cheaper ones come with there own personality, all in all great tools.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I've had my Sonic Crafter for 3 years. I was very pleased with it initially, but once I started using it regularly, it soon lost its appeal.

Issues I had with it
1. Noise. I wear ear protection and still the thing is like a jet engine
2. Velcro-type attachment pad that the sand paper adheres to - mine has been useless for the past year. I cut velcro myself and tried using it. It lasted for awhile.
3. The cutting blade quickly dulled.
The screw has been loosening more and more easily.

Today, I bid it adieu and ordered the Bosch. I like the concept of the tool, but was not impressed with the durability of the attachments.


----------



## Jake7212 (Feb 14, 2011)

I received it as a gift from my father in law and really didnt know what I would use it for. I do apartment mantenance for a living and knew that eventually, I would use it. I've tried cutting several things and i prefer my jigsaw or a circular saw, but i use the rasp an awful lot. I use it to remove ceramic tile glue from the floor so i ran re-install tiles that have come loose. It saves me time and it saves my company money. I also used the finger sander things to do some sanding on a piece of furniture i was refinishing and wouldnt ya know it melted the velcro in no time at all. To me its a hit or miss tool, but am glad I have it in my tool box.


----------

